# Kaufberatung - Komplett PC



## Litus (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen.
Mein 7 Jahre alter PC gibt so langsam den Geist auf und daher ist wohl Zeit für etwas neues.

Ich mache keine aufwendigen Grafikarbeiten damit, bearbeite ab und zu mal ein kurzes Video und nutze ihn sonst für Office und ab und zu mal ein Spiel.

Mein Budget wäre so zwischen 700 - max. 800 €. 

Ich habe da bei dem Shop "Agando" einen komplett PC gesehen, den ich schon etwas - mit meinen rudimentären Kenntnissen - bei der  SSD und dem Lüfter angepasst habe.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Lust und Zeit, kurz darüber zu schauen.

http://www.agando-shop.de/go/?6352198426
Die Komponenten wären:


Aerocool Gaming-Tower Tomahawk Red
Aerocool AERO WHITE 600 Watt (80+)
MSI B450M PRO-M2 MAX, AMD B450
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 4.2GHz
Xilence M704 (für AMD)
16GB DDR4-RAM PC-3000 (2x 8GB)
Nvidia GeForce GTX1660 6GB, Palit StormX
NVME M.2 SSD 250GB Kingston KC2000
1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.
Gigabit-LAN onboard
7.1 Soundkarte onboard (8-Kanal)
Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit

Für 700 €.

Vielen Dank euch!!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Also, bei Agando hab ich schon oft PCs gesehen, die einen echt fairen Preis haben. Es spricht an sich wenig gegen diesen PC - eine GTX 1660 Super wäre halt nochmal ein ordentlicher Schub, kostet dann aber direkt 70€ mehr.

Hier wäre einer mit ner GTX 1660 Super unter 700€ https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p102656  aber dafür keine Festplatte und nur der Ryzen 5 2600. Der wäre in Spielen aktuell zwar schneller, aber auf lange Sicht ist der Ryzen 5 3600 besser, und du kannst ja selber in 2-3 oder auch erst 3-4 Jahren einfach eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen, falls die GTX 1660 mal nicht reicht. Durch den Ryzen 5 wird dann ganz sicher eine neue Karte für 200-300€ reichen, damit du die dann neuesten Games auf maximalen Details spielen kannst,


----------



## Litus (6. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank dir für deine Mühe und das du dir das mal angeschaut hast.

Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen, ich war ehrlich gesagt, auch etwas überrascht von dem Preis - er wirkt auf mich auch sehr "fair". 

Ja, über die "Super" hatte ich auch nachgedacht, jedenfalls nachdem, was mir google so ausgespuckt hat, 70€ ist allerdings dann schon etwas, wo ich überlegen muss.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Litus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dir für deine Mühe und das du dir das mal angeschaut hast.
> 
> Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen, ich war ehrlich gesagt, auch etwas überrascht von dem Preis - er wirkt auf mich auch sehr "fair".
> 
> Ja, über die "Super" hatte ich auch nachgedacht, jedenfalls nachdem, was mir google so ausgespuckt hat, 70€ ist allerdings dann schon etwas, wo ich überlegen muss.



Die ist je nach Spiel ca 15-20% schneller als die non-Super, manchmal auch noch schneller. D.h. rein vom Preis her wäre es bei einem neuen PC ok: 10% mehr für den PC, 15-20% mehr Leistung bei Spielen.


----------



## Litus (6. Juli 2020)

Ah ja, vielen Dank.

Das ist natürlich schon eine gute Rechnung, da sollte ich wirklich noch einmal überlegen, ob mir das die 70€ nicht wert ist und dafür hätte ich dann hoffentlich die nächsten Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Litus schrieb:


> Ah ja, vielen Dank.
> 
> Das ist natürlich schon eine gute Rechnung, da sollte ich wirklich noch einmal überlegen, ob mir das die 70€ nicht wert ist und dafür hätte ich dann hoffentlich die nächsten Jahre Ruhe.



Es ist halt so: mal angenommen, die GTX 1660 schafft bei einem neuen Game in 2-3 Jahren nur noch 40 FPS; dann hast Du mit der GTX 1660 Super eben eher noch 45-50 FPS und eine Weile länger Ruhe. Sie wird aber nicht zB 5 Jahre "halten", wenn DIr die GTX 1660 nach schon 2 Jahren zu wenig ist     Am Ende musst Du es halt selbst abschätzen, aber rein vom Leistungsplus her wäre der Aufpreis ok. Was anderes wäre es, wenn es zB 200€ mehr wären, oder wenn du umgekehrt eher einen für 650€ suchst und wegen der 50€ Einsparung gleich 20% Leistung verlieren würdest.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2020)

Dem Angebot kann man zustimmen. Aber Herbboy hat da schon einiges angerissen. Nämlich das die CPU für diese Graka teils Überpowert ist.
Ich selbst habe einen Ryzen 5 2600X und eine AMD RX 580. Die CPU ist eben das Vorgängermodel und die Graka nicht unbedingt schlechter als die GTX 1660. Aber ich kann dir sagen, die CPU langweilt sich und dreht Däumchen, so gut ist das Ding. Die 3er Serie legt da noch mal einen Tacken drauf.
Und selbst mit meiner CPU denke ich das ich weit über die nächsten 5 Jahre meine Ruhe haben werde.
Den Tipp von Herb, in der CUP einen nach unten zu gehen und das ersparte Geld in eine bessere Graka, auch eventuell über eine 1660 Super hinaus zu investieren halte ich daher für Sinnvoll.
Die Frage ist aber auch ob die wirklich Spiele spielst die das brauchen und vor allem ob du darauf wert legst.
Ich meine damit, Rollenspiele kann man auch mit 35 fps noch sehr gut spielen, bei Shooter und Racing Games sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Litus (6. Juli 2020)

Auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.

Ich sehe schon, da gibt es doch mehr zu überlegen, als ich das so dachte. 
Aber ich bin schon einmal froh, dass die "Grundkonfiguration" so okay ist, sonst hätte man ganz von vorne anfangen müssen.

Und du hast mich da natürlich auf einen Punkt gebracht:
so wirklich brauchen bzw. darauf wert legen, werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht.
Ich spiele keine online Shooter oder Racing Games, ab und zu mal etwas Fußball oder ein Rollenspiel.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann mit meinem 7 Jahre alten das noch alles spielen....natürlich nicht mehr in der Auflösung wie vielleicht dann möglich ist.

Da muss ich wirklich überlegen, ob ich eine andere Grafikkarte brauche oder bei GTX 1660 und der im Eingang genannten Konfiguration bleibe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Also, die CPU ermöglicht Dir halt, dass du länger per Grafikkarten-Update mit dem PC spielen kannst als wenn du ne CPU wie "nur" einen Ryzen 2600 nimmst. So, wie Du es beschreibst, reicht Dir eine GTX 1660 erstmal eine ganze Weile aus, daher würde ich den PC durchaus nehmen und nicht einen mit einer schwächeren CPU, aber schnelleren Grafikkarte.

Was hast du denn aktuell für ne CPU?


----------



## Litus (7. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt, die ist schon was älter...wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist es eine AMD-FX-6300


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2020)

Litus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die ist schon was älter...wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist es eine AMD-FX-6300


 ok, da muss dann in der Tat ein neuer PC her. Bei  manch anderer recht alter CPU könnte man durchaus per neuer Graka den PC wieder fitmachen.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, da muss dann in der Tat ein neuer PC her. Bei  manch anderer recht alter CPU könnte man durchaus per neuer Graka den PC wieder fitmachen.



Was redest du da?
Ich hatte die CPU selbst und habe z.B. The Division 2 gut spielen können, mit einer RX 580er Graka. Nicht alles auf High, aber es flutschte doch ganz gut für so eine betagte CPU. Und TD 2 hat nun mal einiges an Grafik Power zu bieten.
Natürlich ist die Auslastung dann bei gut 100%, aber es geht. 
Hier mal ein Video mit einer RX 590 das ich mal so auf die schnelle gefunden habe.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAhiwprwqjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Komm mir also bitte nicht damit das diese FX 6300 nichts mehr taugt. Und bei einem Rollenspiel oder anderes eben außerhalb von Shooter/Racing sieht die Sache nochmals ganz anders aus.
Ja, Heute kann das Teil nicht mehr mithalten, aber für ein paar Spiele Nebenbei außerhalb gewisser Genres reicht es alle male. Zukunftsicher bei Neukauf natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Litus (7. Juli 2020)

Ja, bisher hat es noch gereicht, aber so langsam hat der PC so einige Macken und es muss mal ein neuer her....

Vielen Dank euch für eure Hinweise und Kommentare zu dem PC, ich werde mir den dann wohl so holen, wie oben gepostet. 

Ich überlege nur noch, ob ich CPU Lüfter und Netzteil noch austauschen gegen:

Netzteil: 	be quiet! System Power B9 600 Watt (80+)

CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Pure Rock

Wären dann insgesamt 25 € mehr.....ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher, ob das auch einen Mehrwert bringt....


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2020)

Mann Batze, die Pause hat dir nicht gut getan..  Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass er nichts taugt? ^^  Es ist nur so, dass für eine neue starke Grafikkarte eine neue CPU hilfreich ist deutlich mehr Power bringen wird, auch für die Dinge außerhalb von Games, die er machen will. Und wie Du selbst sagst, kann "das Teil" heute eben teilweise nicht mehr mithalten. Daher ist ein ganz neuer PC anstatt nur eine neue Grafikkarte durchaus angebracht, damit man nicht am Ende doch Games hat, bei denen die CPU ein Problem darstellt. Wäre es ein zB i7-2000er, sähe es anders aus. 

@Litus: für 25€ ist das ok, vor allem für eine leise Kühlung.


----------



## Litus (7. Juli 2020)

_für 25€ ist das ok, vor allem für eine leise Kühlung._

Vielen Dank! 
Das hat mir alles sehr weitergeholfen.


----------

